# Newcastle - Gosforth-Jesmond-Benton-ish



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any decent places to drop into in the Gosforth-Jesmond-Benton areas of Newcastle.

Possibly early evenings (post work)

It might even be possible to drop in at lunchtimes (depending on walking/parking options).

I don't know the area at all - I think I may need a passport to go there??

@dfk41 - Is this your neck of the woods (I know you are somewhere "roughly" in the area... but to be honest t'North is marked "here be dragons" to me)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Can anyone recommend any decent places to drop into in the Gosforth-Jesmond-Benton areas of Newcastle.
> 
> Possibly early evenings (post work)
> 
> ...


Will drop you a pm matey.....guests always welcome (apart from shandy drinkers!)


----------

